# How do I get netflix to work with Ubuntu 11.04?



## CannonFodder (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been looking for a way, but I haven't been able to find a way to do this.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't be done, sadly. You either need to run Windows in a VM to do it, or you can try your luck with Wine. Either way, you need MS's native Silverlight plugin, because Moonlight (Linux Silverlight clone) doesn't support DRM, which is required for Netflix playback. Neither method is supported by Netflix themselves.


----------

